# Four gates primary school 2015



## Lavino (Jun 21, 2015)

visited this primary school with @woopashoopaa a nice little school this we visited has we were passing to go to another place so thought it would be worth a look inside and glad we did still a few bits and bobs left lieing around theres not much history about this place so heres a bit I found and then on with the puics.....


The long established St John's, Wingates CE Primary & Fourgates County Primary schools were closed in 2004 following amalgamation to form The Gates CP School. The place has remaining untouched for many years after the Bolton Council set up a Family Learning Centre there for a few months but again moved to another building in Bolton City Centre and was put up for sale in 2009 but no buyers were found it remains to be seen wether the building will be knocked down in the near future


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks a bit damp and manky. Cheers.


----------



## Lavino (Jun 21, 2015)

Yeah it was actually but worth a look you never know what's behind those boards


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 21, 2015)

A very good report, I like derelict schools quite a bit.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 21, 2015)

Great photos  They left the toys behind!


----------



## smiler (Jun 21, 2015)

Lavino said:


> Yeah it was actually but worth a look you never know what's behind those boards


Can't argue with that, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice report and photos, one question did you go in and check out the cave?


----------



## Lavino (Jun 22, 2015)

To be honest I didn't actually go in the cave thing it was supposed to be under the sea it was all set out like a coral reef with fish and stuff.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 22, 2015)

Thats a great set there, looks worth a look round here


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2015)

What a shame, it looked a really cool school! 
Great report tho, thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Jul 7, 2015)

Great find


----------

